# can't get login [loggedin]

## idella4

I'm in the process of building a gentoo vm along the lines of the post in place now.  I have emerged a few basics, then the vm won't complete a boot to login.  I'm still investigating the state of the kernel, but the kernel can indeed bring a different vm to login.

In a console, this is where it gets to.

```

* Setting hostname to gentoo_pristine ...                                [ ok ]

 * Starting lo

 *   Bringing up lo

 *     127.0.0.1/8

                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     127.0.0.0/8 ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * Initializing random number generator ...                               [ ok ]

INIT: Entering runlevel: 4

 * Starting metalog ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...                                               [ ok ]

 *       eth0 received address 192.168.0.101/24

 * Mounting network filesystems ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting sshd ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * Starting vixie-cron ...                                                [ ok ]

 * Starting local ...                                                     [ ok ]

```

This is not equipped with a graphical WM as yet.  It is to reach level 3.

```

genny linux-2.6-xen # cat /mnt/ftp/etc/inittab

#

# /etc/inittab:  This file describes how the INIT process should set up

#                the system in a certain run-level.

#

# Author:  Miquel van Smoorenburg, <miquels@cistron.nl>

# Modified by:  Patrick J. Volkerding, <volkerdi@ftp.cdrom.com>

# Modified by:  Daniel Robbins, <drobbins@gentoo.org>

# Modified by:  Martin Schlemmer, <azarah@gentoo.org>

#

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/sysvinit/files/inittab,v 1.5 2005/12/22 02:03:23 vapier Exp $

# Default runlevel.

id:3:initdefault:

```

Earlier in the day it was reaching login.  It just stops.  The next step should be login.

Perhaps someone can tell how to use ssh to try to login.  I've never used it be[/code]fore and apparently ssh is a std recommendation for xen vms.

----------

## audiodef

I think it's just ssh IP (for example, ssh 192.168.1.100). You'll be prompted for your username and password.

----------

## idella4

audiodef

I think there's a bit more to it than that.  It wants a password.  The password has to be set from within the vm prior to logging into it.  Would like to know the sequence to do that.  possibly prepare certificates and such.

openrc seems to have included a local to be run a number of times through the runlevels.

It stopped where it stopped because it was running a local which had no content, strange and ungentoo like to create a hang.

Just added login to the local.  Only now have to see to removing the local as a standard through the runlevels.  Gets in the way.

The other vm is doing something similar.  It's stopping just after mounting root.  Strange thing is that one guest kernel can penetrate it to level4, the other newer more equipped guest kernels get struck.

Just as well having spares.  Someone explain how to get this one past level 3?

----------

## audiodef

ssh in as root with your root password. If you haven't set that, then there's nothing to do other than start over, or chroot in via sysresccd to set it.   :Wink: 

----------

## idella4

audiodef,

I tried that.

ssh ip-address

responded with

password

So doesn't stipulate a user.  Tried root and user password.  Didn't go in.  I got the boot to complete anyway.  I'm on to the next similar position in the next post.

----------

## audiodef

Glad you were able to boot!

----------

## idella4

yep  :Surprised: 

----------

## at_chaos

hi,

1) set a root password

chroot to your vm and 

```
passwd
```

2) To get a vm console: chroot your vm and try to add the xen console to your /etc/inittab and  /etc/securetty as described here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-840251.html

DomU Guests -> 3.5) to make xen console working with our hardened system 

how to setup sshd to be able to login as root:

same link as above

DomU Guests -> 3.4) SSH

----------

## idella4

hmm,

there are two of us now.  xen capable.  quite good.  Filling in a little gap.

----------

